# I saw these, Look like X5's



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I think that's the new X1. Looks like you caught in the US for the first time for whatever testing/whatnot they're doing. Good catch.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

hmr said:


> I think that's the new X1. Looks like you caught in the US for the first time for whatever testing/whatnot they're doing. Good catch.


Based on the OP's location in South Carolina I'd say those are probably the new X3. Its proportions have grown since the X1 is on the horizon. BMW is pushing production of the new X3 up by a year to this coming spring to compete with the new Merc GLK and Audi Q5.

The X1 isn't being camo'd anymore. It is about to start production for Europe this year, even though we won't get it until next year.

btw - the round tail lights are part of the camo.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I suppose you may be right, tturedraider. If that's the new X3, it will look very similar to the X1, or so it would appear (comparing the X1 picture to OP's #4).


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

I agree with tturedraider. 

It looks like the new X3.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

tturedraider said:


> Based on the OP's location in South Carolina I'd say those are probably the new X3. Its proportions have grown since the X1 is on the horizon. BMW is pushing production of the new X3 up by a year to this coming spring to compete with the new Merc GLK and Audi Q5.
> 
> The X1 isn't being camo'd anymore. It is about to start production for Europe this year, even though we won't get it until next year.
> 
> btw - the round tail lights are part of the camo.


Pretty sure the X1 is in production, if not it has to be close. They had 3 or 4 of them out on display in Welt when I was there on the 3rd. 1 sDrive and the rest were xDrives. They also had an X5 M on display.


----------



## Jason @ BMS (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the camo wrap on those. That was very cool that you had your camera.


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

X3's... As was stated already , Bmw is in a Rush to move the production up to compeat with Audi,Volvo,MB, and Acura , and they have transferd the production from Austria ( Styer Magna) to the SC facility.

I was a bit shocked to see the X1 being built outside the USA, since BMW is trying to build all the SUV/SAV's in one plant.


----------



## AdamNCNN (Apr 14, 2009)

I just thought they were neat with the camo  I do wonder why they would camo a X3 though. And the rear body lines don't match anything I have seen from BMW before. The round rear gate makes it look like this one: http://www.trucktrend.com/features/news/2009/163_news090401_bmw_x1_compact_crossover/photo_02.html


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Bigbadbull said:


> X3's... As was stated already , Bmw is in a Rush to move the production up to compeat with Audi,Volvo,MB, and Acura , and they have transferd the production from Austria ( Styer Magna) to the SC facility.
> 
> I was a bit shocked to see the X1 being built outside the USA, since BMW is trying to build all the SUV/SAV's in one plant.


The X1 is really a version of the current 3 Series and was the replacement of the outgoing X3 on some levels- the current X3 is based on the E46 3 Series and is on a dated platform which has cost BMW sales and the ability to update it effectively. They did not want to have the same issue arise at the end of the next X3 so they opted to base it on the future 3 Series platform, the X3 will usher in the next generation platform. While the X1 will be cheaper to produce and remain an entry level vehicle; the systems are already in place and have been designed so it was just packaging them in a vehicle the new X3 is all new.

I hope that makes sense... also the X1 is really designed as an EU product with the size and options so it make sense to build it there.

-M


----------

